# GHRP-6 How long will it last ?



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

How long will this last when mixed and stored in the fridge, I have read two weeks is this true ?

Was more hoping around the 16 day mark which would allow 3 x100mcg a day.

While im here, how long will CJC last also ?

Thanks


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Anyone ???


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Iv also just read that it will last 30 days.

Would it be just the same as HCG.

Come on guys help me out lol, i know quite a few of you here have used it


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

If mixed with bac water 30 days, but you will finish it before that. Vial lasting me around 12-14 days. You got Mod gfr or cjc to use with it ?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Cheers mate,

Yeah im planning on using 100mcg x3 a day so 16 days for me as well. Nope i couldnt get hold of any unfortunatly so just gonna run it on its own.

As for the appetite stimulation how long does this last for ? As the G6 has a short half life doesnt it.

So would it only be for a while after the jab ?

Cheers


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

Well i have only used with mod grf, and i noticed the crazy hunger pangs fade after a day or 2.

Just body getting used to it i am told. I dont know if this is the case using only g6, cant comment, only go by what i have tryed.


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

It's last 30 days as the other fella said in BAC, the degrade.

Hunger pangs, I've haven't had a problem with taking 200mcg before bed or 150mcg on waking.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

what's the out come mate is it just for stimulating appetite ?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i believe it starts to degrade a little after 15-20 days


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

sizar said:


> what's the out come mate is it just for stimulating appetite ?


No far from it. It's a growth hormone releaser, so increases fat burning and in the very long terms muscle mass and what interests me is that it helps heal connective tissue which would be lovely as I'm old and my body's ****ed!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

ahh sounds good thanks for sharing simon


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Im hoping it does increase my appetite as i want to eat alot cleaner, if it does that alone ill be happy, but if it helps my shouler injury as well , bonus!!


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

I can eat alot more after a GHRP6 shot - normally 300mcg then 20mins later food time.

Strange thing is not hunger but when you start to eat I find to hard to stop.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

mick_the_brick said:


> I can eat alot more after a GHRP6 shot - normally 300mcg then 20mins later food time.
> 
> Strange thing is not hunger but when you start to eat I find to hard to stop.


any other advantage mick ?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

So is the "hunger" literally after the jab and subsides a short while after ?

Cheers


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

sizar said:


> any other advantage mick ?


Yes of course mate -

Equ. to around 12ui of GH over 24hrs if you are doing x 4 jabs ED.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

4 X 100mcg ? shooting sub Q ?


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

4 x 300mcg I jab IM


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

mick_the_brick said:


> Yes of course mate -
> 
> Equ. to around 12ui of GH over 24hrs if you are doing x 4 jabs ED.


To be doing 12 iu of GH a day, over 1 month is serious cash. That why obv you can see the adv to guys. Seems to be giving me the results im after anyway, so going to run 6 month min.

Maybe with spurts of higher dose synth gh when cash allows.

Do you run it with any synth at all Mic


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

aeon said:


> To be doing 12 iu of GH a day, over 1 month is serious cash. That why obv you can see the adv to guys. Seems to be giving me the results im after anyway, so going to run 6 month min.
> 
> Maybe with spurts of higher dose synth gh when cash allows.
> 
> Do you run it with any synth at all Mick


Yes mate I do normally all pre-bed but only 8ui EOD.

Changing my thinking on this after reading DS's thread and going to try 40ui ED for 5 days at the beginning of the month then use GHRP 6 for the remainder of the month.


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

mick_the_brick said:


> Yes mate I do normally all pre-bed but only 8ui EOD.
> 
> Changing my thinking on this after reading DS's thread and going to try 40ui ED for 5 days at the beginning of the month then use GHRP 6 for the remainder of the month.


Ha exactly, he's got this whole forum thinking hard now !! Just down to cash at end of day.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Well I pay it over a month anyways..

Always up for trying something new


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

mick_the_brick said:


> Well I pay it over a month anyways..
> 
> Always up for trying something new


Yea well thats my next project anyways, hope you get the results you after mate :thumb:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Me too LOL...


----------

